# Shopping online



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I don't think I have purshased a significant piece of electronics from an electronic store in the last Two years. 

Do people shop online in Dubai ? Given the heat, and the hazardous driving conditions, it would seem like a good option.

Can someone point me to the UAE equivalent to Amazon ? I'm in the market for a 46" LED TV, a Laptop (while there is a large Dell office outside my office I can't find a Dell.AE website).

Thanks for a few pointers.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

The heat and roads really are not that bad to cuccoon yourself in your home. Just go to the malls and have a look at the electronic shops. 

Don't know of electronics online shops in th UAE, sorry.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

frenchy said:


> Do people shop online in Dubai ? Given the heat, and the hazardous driving conditions, it would seem like a good option.


There are some shops that offer online shopping here but the antiquated banking system means that it will be a long time before it'll be like Europe or North America



frenchy said:


> 46" LED TV, a Laptop


Dubizzle and Souq.com for 2nd hand ones other than that physically go to Sharaf DG, Jacky's, Carre Four etc


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We do have a/c here!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

there is no dell.ae . Dells are sold through retailers here


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Dubizzle and Souq.com for 2nd hand ones other than that physically go to Sharaf DG, Jacky's, Carre Four etc[/QUOTE]


If ur goin for electronics, dont go for used one. Sharjah itself has a huge market for used electronics, but 90% of the stuff arent worth.

Better visit a place where u can have confidence for wat u purchase, as its going to b a one time purchase.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

I would think that it would make sense to sell electronics on the Internet. I mean, when I buy a 52" LED Samsung TV, all I really care about is the price, I already know what I'm buying. And if I'm driving a compact car, it's really more convenient to have it delivered. For retailers, I would think it's more efficient to operate out of a low key warehouse with a webfront, as opposed to renting Prime retail space at some Mall. Maybe I should think about starting amazon.ae ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

frenchy said:


> I would think that it would make sense to sell electronics on the Internet.





frenchy said:


> Maybe I should think about starting amazon.ae ?


I refer you to my previous answer that banking system here can't support it as yet.

Also I think I'd rather just pick my nice, new, working telly up than shout "by the plaza hotel, plaza, plaza, PLAZA, PLAZAAAAAAAAAAA, not in the Plaza hotel, beside it, backside, backside, BACKSIDE PLAZA HOTEL, BAAAAAAAACKSIDE" while it gets dropped on the path and so on.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I refer you to my previous answer that banking system here can't support it as yet.
> 
> Also I think I'd rather just pick my nice, new, working telly up than shout "by the plaza hotel, plaza, plaza, PLAZA, PLAZAAAAAAAAAAA, not in the Plaza hotel, beside it, backside, backside, BACKSIDE PLAZA HOTEL, BAAAAAAAACKSIDE" while it gets dropped on the path and so on.


I was under the impression that Dubai was the Switzerland of the Middle East, don't they have credit cards in Dubai ? And with a relatively cheap labor, delivery costs should remain manageable.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

frenchy said:


> I was under the impression that Dubai was the Switzerland of the Middle East, don't they have credit cards in Dubai ? And with a relatively cheap labor, delivery costs should remain manageable.


In theory yes, but I take it you have never set up a company here or had to deal with such practicalities and the red tape? 

Not only are set up costs high, but you must have premises, get an import & trade licence, employ and sponsor staff (good luck with deliveries - a major headache) and find a reliable way of receiving payment. Not many people will pay by credit card to an unknown retailer in the UAE. There are numerous electronic outlets and people are generally happy to wander around an air-conditioned mall to visit them.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

frenchy said:


> I was under the impression that Dubai was the Switzerland of the Middle East, don't they have credit cards in Dubai ? And with a relatively cheap labor, delivery costs should remain manageable.


Electronic retailers offer a delivery service. Unless you absolutely insist on lugging the TV all the way to your car on your own, they will deliver and install your TV for you, for free, within 2 - 3 days of your purchase date.

The sales will soon start and unless you get to the malls and shop around, you will end up paying over the odds for second-hand goods over the Internet. I've looked at things over the Internet and there is no guarantee that the description is correct, unless you head to the shop and have a look at the product. I've lost count of the varrying descriptions that I've seen for the exact same product!

Yes, it is hot outside but all the malls are air-conditioned and so are those lovely cars that most of us drive. It is better to start stepping outside now and getting used to the heat, unless you really want to spend the next 3 - 4 months couped up inside (which won't be much fun). You can't let the weather hold you prisoner in your own home. There's still loads to see and do despite the weather.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

frenchy said:


> I was under the impression that Dubai was the Switzerland of the Middle East


I assume it's on a par if you want to hide Nazi gold. 

For the layman, there is no central credit checking agency. Cheques (now totally redundant in the UK) can be signed with an 'X' and send you to prison if they bounce. No such thing as debit cards or chip and pin. You can practically use anyone elses credit card regardless of name or signature, or even a card that has not been signed on the back. Credit cards are rarely used as many charge fees per transaction rather than interest in accordance with Muslim finance. Most credit cards will not underwrite transaction insurance, especially with online transactions, due too a large percentage of the population being thick and loosing their money on Forex and 419 scams. 



frenchy said:


> And with a relatively cheap labor, delivery costs should remain manageable.


Costs are not the issue, quality of service is.

Why not send an email off to Amazon though, I'm sure a garden shed operation like them won't have done a feasibility study for the region and the sale of one telly from yourself is bound to be a huge incentive


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

frenchy said:


> I would think that it would make sense to sell electronics on the Internet. I mean, when I buy a 52" LED Samsung TV, all I really care about is the price, I already know what I'm buying. And if I'm driving a compact car, it's really more convenient to have it delivered. For retailers, I would think it's more efficient to operate out of a low key warehouse with a webfront, as opposed to renting Prime retail space at some Mall. Maybe I should think about starting amazon.ae ?



U may b relaxed with a TV being delivered to your door step, but what matters is the warranty. If anything goes wrong with ur TV, then where would you go running around to get it fixed, as already quite an amount has been paid for its cost n delivery........


----------

